# Reusable Fittngs



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi All. I just bought some reusable or field repair fittings and was wondering how there used and assembled. and if there any good as far as longivity. Does anyone have experence with these. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hydrolic? I have used some in car wash app. the pressures were around 1000 PSI and held well, if I rember you couldn't use them with any old hose, had to be made for those fittings.


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

The ones i have are for hyd hose 5800? PSI 100r2at hose. They also called field attachable.I got them to make my own hoses for my FEL.


----------

